# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  اضافه کردن  دیتابیس به به فایل setup  پروژه

## cookie2007

با سلام
من در برنامه windows application به دیتا بیس (sqlServer2005 )وصل شده ام و با دیتا بیس کار میکنم 
حالا که میخواهم فایل setup برنامه را درست کنم نمیدانم چگونه فایل های DB را به آن اضافه کنم. (من برای اضافه کردن connection به برنامه نوع datasource را sql server data base file انتخاب کرده ام و زبا برنامه نویسی من C#‎ است). لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## hassan razavi

من با برنامه Setup فقط فایل Database رو کپی میکنم و بعد هر بار اول اجرای برنامه چک میکنم اگه Database برنامه Attach بود در Sql Server گه هیچ و اگه نبود ، اگه فایلش موجود بود در مسیر مورد نظر ، آون رو Attach میکنم.

----------


## NasimBamdad

> من با برنامه Setup فقط فایل Database رو کپی میکنم و بعد هر بار اول اجرای برنامه چک میکنم اگه Database برنامه Attach بود در Sql Server گه هیچ و اگه نبود ، اگه فایلش موجود بود در مسیر مورد نظر ، آون رو Attach میکنم.


میشه کدش رو بدید ؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B3-sql-server

----------


## firoozi90

بهترین راه اینه که شما دیتابیستونو به همراه فایل لاگش به پوشه debug برنامه کپی کنید و از طریقه کد زیر به پایگاه داده متصل بشید.ینجوری هیچ مشکلی در ستاپ کردن نیست و نیازی نیست دیتابیس اتچ بشه.

SqlConnection   con = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\TAGHVIM.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True");

----------


## sadin6879

> بهترین راه اینه که شما دیتابیستونو به همراه فایل لاگش به پوشه debug برنامه کپی کنید و از طریقه کد زیر به پایگاه داده متصل بشید.ینجوری هیچ مشکلی در ستاپ کردن نیست و نیازی نیست دیتابیس اتچ بشه.
> 
> SqlConnection   con = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\TAGHVIM.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True");


من کاری که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم اما وقتی فرمم داره از sql لود میشه این خطارو می ده Invalid value for key 'attachdbfilename'.

----------


## sadin6879

چند سوال پیش میاد واسم اینکه : تو کامپیوتر کلاینت چی نصب کنم ؟ 
دیتا رو کجا بذارم . من با sql 2008 کار می کنم .

----------


## firoozi90

توی کامپیوتر کلاینت شما windows installer و framework و برای احتیاط sql express باید نصب بشه و اگر هم کرستال ریپورت استفاده کردی اونم باید نصب بشه. البته موقع ستاپ ساخت کافیه تیک اینارو بگذاری.
امیدوارم منظورت درست متوجه شده باشم

----------


## فاطی.جدا

من هر کاری میکنم و هرچقدر این کد رو امتحان میکنم اما باز هم دیتابیس اتچ نمیشه :(

----------


## F.N.44

من موقع اتصال به دیتا بیس با سرور SQLExpress با این خطا رو به رو میشم راه حل مشکلش چیه ؟

TITLE: Connect to Server
------------------------------


Cannot connect to SQLExpress.


------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:


A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 53)




------------------------------


The network path was not found

----------

